

 Google still has Street View WiFi data from UK, several other countries - cjfarivar
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/google-still-has-street-view-wifi-data-from-uk-several-other-countries/

======
mikehotel
EPIC has more background info at <http://epic.org/privacy/streetview/>

I just cannot understand why Google allowed wifi data to be collected in the
first place.

With their recent launch of Fiber, I hope they become more forthcoming and
transparent (even in cases where they are not being investigated).

